# Phosphates and Fibro



## Guest (Mar 29, 1999)

I have been seeing information on the accumulation of phosphates in muscles. It appears this is related to the aches, pains and muscle fatigue we feel. Somewhat like the accumulation of lactic acids that makes your muscles sore the day after a heavy workout.For a lark I've been checking on the phosphates in my diet - it's everywhere. Don't know if really makes any difference, but I'm going to try cutting back on these. So far I'm stronger - may just be a coincidence.For reference ATP ( the energy source for muscle contractions etc.) releases phosphates as it releases the energy. Hummm??Happy


----------



## Boots (Dec 13, 1998)

Do you have an URL for such phosphate info. It sounds interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 1999)

There may be others, but this is the first place I read about phosphateshttp://www.tidalweb.com/fms/main.shtml .There are several articles on fibro at that site.Happy


----------

